# tooth extraction healing ..



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I was wondering if there was an herb I could take or swish with to aid in the healing of having 9 teeth pulled for dentures ??


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

If you break CoQ10 capsules and squirt them all over the area, they will take down swelling and pain.
Be careful not to suck on anything. You don't want any open sockets. They hurt so much.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

We always just rinsed our mouths with salt water.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Soak a tea bag and hold it against the gums, just bite down on it. helps with pain and swelling.


----------



## lovemy4danes (Oct 4, 2012)

I only had 1 tooth pulled over the summer, but I used teabags and rinsed with listerine or any other mouthwash several times a day. My mom had all her teeth pulled several at a time and she said that worked best for her. Absolutely agree with NOT sucking on ANYTHING! No straws, cigarettes etc...Mom smokes and said open socket is the absolute worse. Good luck


----------



## hardworkingwoman (Jun 4, 2009)

Arnica Montana is a homeopathic remedy. 30c is the dose. You just put them under your tongue, they taste like sugar pills. They are not just good for this but bruising ect. I have had wisdom teeth pulled and took it about 3 to 4 days ahead of time a few times a day and there was no swelling or pain. Just for future info. I would not be without it. I have had horses step on my feet with no bruising or pain. Try it you'll like it!!


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

http://www.natural-immunogenics.com/silver_why_sovereign.php

This stuff works wonders, it,s silver kills germs in mouth wow fast healing. Can get at health food store


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

If you have no sign of infection, you can rinse your mouth frequently with a decoction of comfrey root. Comfrey helps make new skin cells so fast it can form new tissue right a-top infection but for healthy healing it's miraculous.


----------



## opalmoon (Dec 12, 2012)

These are some great suggestions. My husband had 3 teeth extracted last week. I have heard Clove Oil and Peppermint Oil helps. I have used the peppermint oil before. It helped some.


----------



## Keith (Jul 18, 2011)

My friend had a tooth drilled out this week and the dentist packed it with clove oil. My friend seemed like it was helping but the clove taste was starting to become a bother.


----------

